
Google Cloud Platform LB Should Allow HTTP to HTTPS Redirect Automatically - otobrglez
https://googlecloudplatform.uservoice.com/forums/302616-load-balancing/suggestions/31951531-allow-http-to-redirect-to-https-automatically
======
otobrglez
The feature has been requested since 2015 and still absent. ;/

